# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  signature pictures

## duncan drennan

I was messing around with my signature, and saw the option to upload a signature picture. I did this, and the picture displays correctly in the area for this, but when I try to insert it into my signature I just get the link text, rather than the actual picture. Any ideas what the problem is?

When I click the "Insert Signature Picture" link, it places these tags (without spaces)

[SIGPIC ][/SIGPIC ]

and this text appears in the actual signature,

image.php?u=19&type=sigpic&dateline=1157275752

----------


## Dave A

Oh boy - a new toy. It actually works like that!!!

You can drag around the code to relocate the picture too. Could take a bit of tweaking to get a neat format going, though. Probably best if you are putting in a logo.

Here's my code for the signature below:



```

Bad regulation is worse than no regulation.
[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]
My blog: [URL="http://www.alcocks.co.za/soapbox.htm"]Dave's Soapbox[/URL]
My business: [URL="http://www.alcocks.co.za/"][FONT="Arial Black"]Alcocks[/FONT][/URL] [URL="http://www.alcocks.co.za/electrical.htm"]Electrical[/URL] [URL="http://www.alcocks.co.za/pest.htm"]Entomological[/URL] [URL="http://www.alcocks.co.za/hygiene.htm"]Hygiene[/URL] 


```

----------


## duncan drennan

I figured out what my problem was...I had it set to not display images inline (in the Edit Options section), so neither my pic, nor yours displayed, just a link to the picture. Turned on the option to display pictures and viola!

I also wrapped my logo in the [url] tag so that it is clickable  :Smile:

----------


## I Robot

Duncan, could you post the code as an example for others? 

Just wrap it in the php code tags so that it isn't executed when the page is rendered.

----------


## duncan drennan

Here it is,



```

Duncan Drennan[url="http://www.engineersimplicity.com"][SIGPIC][/SIGPIC][/url][url="http://www.engineersimplicity.com"]Start finding solutions and building better products now![/url] | [url="http://www.engineersimplicity.com/blog/"]Blog[/url] 


```

----------


## duncan drennan

Just realised that I can add a tooltip to the image in my signature which will hopefully result in the search engines picking up my company name by doing this,



```

Duncan Drennan
[url=http://www.engineersimplicity.com][SIGPIC]Engineer Simplicity[/SIGPIC][/url]
 [url=http://www.engineersimplicity.com]Find solutions and build better products now![/url] | [url=http://blog.engineersimplicity.com]My blog[/url] 


```

Note the "Engineer Simplicity" between the SIGPIC tags. Hovering your mouse over the image will bring up the tooltip "Engineer Simplicity". Hopefully the search engines will pick up on this.

----------


## Dave A

I've just looked at the source code. It gives the image an ALT tag - a good move indeed!!

/Starts playing with signatures again

----------

